# Ariens snowblower siezed pull start/crank



## AMRiley23 (Dec 24, 2017)

So about a week ago started up the snowblower ran great cleared some snow. Nothing to large or we hard on it. Next day started it was letting it warm up and then all of sudden it just stopped. Did not self destruct no kaboom or anything. And the pull start and electric start both would not crank the engine over. Pull start would not budge. Took it apart yesterday and noticed the crank or not too sure what's it's called had some surface rust on it. Cleaned it up oiled and greased the gears/crank and was able to free it up by turning it reverse and forward with a socket on it. Put it all back together went to start it up and after like 2 pulls it locked up again. Same thing never got it to start. The piston is moving freely not stuck and oil level is good just changed it. And level was good when it first happen. Any ideas? It's an Ariens path pro. 
Thanks!!!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What was the clearance and condition on the main bearings and crankshaft?


----------



## AMRiley23 (Dec 24, 2017)

I Did not take it apart that much. So I am not sure.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I think that's something you'll need to know. I see a repower in your future.


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

My Ariens 8/24 did the same thing today, I changed oil early this fall ran it a couple different times for 15 - 20 minutes all seemed ready for another winter.
- Friday I started it up and moved it to the garage no issues,
- this morning it started second pull as always, I did notice it rev'ing high 
- so I moved the throttle down and back up and it seemed normal, 
- it stalled out, started back up
- I started to blow snow and it sound normal so reduced the throttle and it stalled
- now the engine is froze, removed the recoil and can't budge it with a 1/2" socket

Any ideas to try? Any recommendations where to buy a new replacement engine?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

jjlrrw said:


> My Ariens 8/24 did the same thing today, I changed oil early this fall ran it a couple different times for 15 - 20 minutes all seemed ready for another winter.
> 
> - Friday I started it up and moved it to the garage no issues,
> 
> ...




Was yours also an Ariens AX engine?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMRiley23 (Dec 24, 2017)

jjlrrw said:


> My Ariens 8/24 did the same thing today, I changed oil early this fall ran it a couple different times for 15 - 20 minutes all seemed ready for another winter.
> - Friday I started it up and moved it to the garage no issues,
> - this morning it started second pull as always, I did notice it rev'ing high
> - so I moved the throttle down and back up and it seemed normal,
> ...


I was able to get mine to budge though so that's why I'm confused 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyNishimura (Dec 26, 2017)

I think repeated use can reduce the performance of a snowblower as its parts eventually experience wear and tear. You can try tunes up snowblower. There are some instructions here https://agreenhand.com/snowblower-tune-ups/ . Hope is okay! ^^


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> Was yours also an Ariens AX engine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Ariens 824 has the tecumseh hmsk85 dual shaft output engine


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

On the Path Pro - did you remove the belt guard to see if anything is jammed in there?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Almost sounds like the connecting rod cap came loose on the crank pin and jammed up against the block when turning over the engine causing it to lock up. I've seen that happen many times. Sometimes you can get it to loosen up by turning it backwards, but if that happened, you are looking at a major repair, or an engine replacement.
The first post picture looks like a LCT engine.
Another post talked about a dual shaft output, if he means the crank and camshaft counter rotating shafts, that is an old engine that used 2 separate output shafts. Both Tecumseh and Briggs made them and you can't get parts for them anymore. Or maybe he is talking about a dual grooved pulley for the 2 belts or 2 separate pulleys on the same shaft.


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

It is not terribly uncommon to have a small engine seize, cool down and re-start. Certainly doesn't mean it is OK though. If you can't pull it over, the motor is likely junk. If you found rust, any rust in the engine when you took it apart, you found your issue. You likely spun a bearing and it just has not fully seized....yet. Re-power time, 212cc Predator is like $99 isn't it?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Predator time …


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> Almost sounds like the connecting rod cap came loose on the crank pin and jammed up against the block when turning over the engine causing it to lock up. I've seen that happen many times. Sometimes you can get it to loosen up by turning it backwards, but if that happened, you are looking at a major repair, or an engine replacement.
> The first post picture looks like a LCT engine.
> Another post talked about a dual shaft output, if he means the crank and camshaft counter rotating shafts, that is an old engine that used 2 separate output shafts. Both Tecumseh and Briggs made them and you can't get parts for them anymore. Or maybe he is talking about a dual grooved pulley for the 2 belts or 2 separate pulleys on the same shaft.


I bet in the last two years he has come up with some kind of fix or new blower.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

bearman49709 said:


> I bet in the last two years he has come up with some kind of fix or new blower.


Thank you.


----------

